# Low cost nest box



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Check out this guys nest boxes. Pigeons will build in just about anything.
http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/2235859964.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks pretty dismal.. I guess if that is all he has they will use it.. the shelf with the hay looks more inviting..


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would be hard press to buy birds from a loft that looked like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yeh. That's pretty cheap and pretty lazy. Does look dismal. You'd think someone could put in a little bit of effort for their birds.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, looks as if he is operating on a shoestring. Wonder what he feeds them.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I used 3 gallon buckets laid on the side. 
It worked in a pinch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

velo99 said:


> I used 3 gallon buckets laid on the side.
> It worked in a pinch.



Worked for who? You or the poor birds? If you're THAT tight, you maybe can't afford the birds.


----------



## Coddger (Feb 6, 2011)

grifter said:


> Check out this guys nest boxes. Pigeons will build in just about anything.
> http://killeen.craigslist.org/grd/2235859964.html


pure bloodline? I can't stand looking at them...poor birds


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Worked for who? You or the poor birds? If you're THAT tight, you maybe can't afford the birds.


Whats wrong with using round containers, I know a few here in the DFW area that use them in their breeding set-ups?


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Worked for who? You or the poor birds? If you're THAT tight, you maybe can't afford the birds.


Wow man !! you deviated from the pigeon keepers code . It's in their contracts that they be supplied with rectangular boxes. Square, triangular or round shapes can cause serious mental health problems to squabs. tut tut


----------



## piegonsrock (Aug 14, 2009)

we had our hen build a nest on the food platform even when there was other places to go so we had to get another food and water dish away from her


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Regardless of the size or shape of their nest box the pigeons could care less, they're just going to mess it up.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I think the coments were not on the shape of the nest but the conditions of the loft.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

There was a whole thread on the using of 5 gallon buckets that I came across while doing a search on nestboxes, heres the link http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/5-gallon-bucket-nestboxes-25001.html
Now as for this persons loft it looks very uninviting .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a bucket turned on it's side makes more sense.. I do not want to be a snob about what one uses.. I find it interesting.. guess the bucket idea would of seemed more inviting if that loft was too.. I think reusuing things is great.. less trees taken from the enviroment..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I think the coments were not on the shape of the nest but the conditions of the loft.


This person is probably not what you would call a pigeon fancier. He/she was probably offered some free birds, they had an empty shed out back and decided to house them there. Necessity being the mother of invention they decided to use empty five gallon buckets for nest boxes. If the shed doesn't leak and if they can keep the varmints out then the birds will probably be okay. They have a low cost hobby. Apparently the birds are doing alright since they are trying to sell some of them with a no cost ad on Craigslist.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Worked for who? You or the poor birds? If you're THAT tight, you maybe can't afford the birds.


Wow for some reason your comment really got under my skin. You have no idea about this poster situation or anything about their home life. Maybe they were making 100K last year and due to our economy they lost their job. So in a pinch they decided that they could use buckets for their birds and use the nest box money to put food on the table. 

I hope i just took it the wrong way............


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats a tight budget.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

swagg said:


> Wow for some reason your comment really got under my skin. You have no idea about this poster situation or anything about their home life. Maybe they were making 100K last year and due to our economy they lost their job. So in a pinch they decided that they could use buckets for their birds and use the nest box money to put food on the table.
> 
> *I hope i just took it the wrong way*............



No, you didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

swagg said:


> Wow for some reason your comment really got under my skin. You have no idea about this poster situation or anything about their home life. Maybe they were making 100K last year and due to our economy they lost their job. So in a pinch they decided that they could use buckets for their birds and use the nest box money to put food on the table.
> 
> I hope i just took it the wrong way............



No, you're not the only one who thought that her post was highly offensive and derogatory and insensitive.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

maniac said:


> No, you're not the only one who thought that her post was highly offensive and derogatory and insensitive.


I miss what your upset about? Have you looked at the picture in the first post? It is not a question of what one would as nexting boxes but it is a statment on how this person, who is not on PT as it was a Craigslist add, keep his birds and would you be incline to buy from him or anyone with so little regard for their birds.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I miss what your upset about? Have you looked at the picture in the first post? It is not a question of what one would as nexting boxes but it is a statment on how this person, who is not on PT as it was a Craigslist add, keep his birds and would you be incline to buy from him or anyone with so little regard for their birds.



No its not about the original post. Another member said that in a pinch They used buckets and then Jay made their comments.........


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> No, you didn't take it the wrong way.


I clearly see that now, and looking back at a lot of your posts this is just how you post. Sure must suck to wake up on the wrong side of the bed every morning


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the bucket idea and I think the birds would like it too. Try introducing a couple of those in your existing lofts and I think somebody will be soon nesting there  You all have seen or heard where pigeons prefer to nest despite what good place we provide them 

Yet I think its not the best practical one. It lacks aesthetic appeal in that website and I will be concerned on the fact it may not be able to hold a stable nest bowl and the curved bottom would cause poop to accumulate around and under the babies.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

swagg said:


> No its not about the original post. Another member said that in a pinch They used buckets and then Jay made their comments.........


I understand, I was hopeing to get this a little more back on point. Birds will nest where ever thay can and are happy with, That just the way their made.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they really may like buckets.. big ones!... lol...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I had it once where I was using a 5 gallon pail to clean the coop and when I got done I left the empty pail in the coop. Well they must have landed on it and knocked it over and I was to lazy to go take it out since it was the middle of winter when I don't spend much time in the coops and only clean once a week and when I was going to clean the next week I finally went to use the pail again a pair had built a nest in it. So left it they had pleny of empty boxes but they chose the pail.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I miss what your upset about? Have you looked at the picture in the first post? It is not a question of what one would as nexting boxes but it is a statment on how this person, who is not on PT as it was a Craigslist add, keep his birds and would you be incline to buy from him or anyone with so little regard for their birds.


The point was made by Jay3 that the owner was too tight (cheap) to have and enjoy birds because they were not fed/housed/cared for to her standards. That is no different than telling a wheelchair bound kid that he shouldn't own a dog because he can't run around and play with it like she could..

It's just bloody insensitive to infer such things when you do not know the circumstances and to base an opinion on a photograph. I sure hope she never gets Jury duty


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

maniac said:


> The point was made by Jay3 that the owner was too tight (cheap) to have and enjoy birds because they were not fed/housed/cared for to her standards. *That is no different than telling a wheelchair bound kid that he shouldn't own a dog because he can't run around and play with it like she could..*
> 
> It's just bloody insensitive to infer such things when you do not know the circumstances and to base an opinion on a photograph. I sure hope she never gets Jury duty



No. I would only say he shouldn't have a dog if he couldn't house him properly.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> No. I would only say he shouldn't have a dog if he couldn't house him properly.


As i said before, try the left side of your bed this morning, maybe your whole outlook might be a bit better


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> No. I would only say he shouldn't have a dog if he couldn't house him properly.


I know I'm syeping out on thin ice but I kind of agree with Jay3. There are many people there in the US and here in Mexico that it would be better for them and their pets if they did not have pets. I know we make commetments when ge get a bird or dog or cat or goat or what ever to take care of it. That mean we need to feed it provide housing and care. After looking at the pic in the first post I don't fell this person is doing that. I could care less what type of boxes the bird nest in that is or was a very unhealthy loft. It doen not take a lot of MONEY to keep your loft in good condition and it sad that that picture will be how a lot of people will think the pigeon people keep their birds. So I'll go on record as say this person may not be cheep but for sure is LAZY or there trying to sell off the birds and get out/ I hope that is the case.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If one does find that someone is keeping their birds in substandard care.. it is a good thing to nicely help them change things.. one could always ask the seller of the birds to join this forum and learn a few things.. as I did when I first started out..I have worked around animals all my life thus far so alot was common sense to me.. but some need the helping hand to let them know, and do it in a positive way rather than a negative way... you may just start a wonderful new friendship.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

GEMcC5150

Perhaps you are not seeing the offensive and personal attacks that are so clear to others here. Let me take you through them.

These are her words
Post #4
Yeh. That's pretty cheap and pretty lazy. Does look dismal. You'd think someone could put in a little bit of effort for their birds.

Post # 7
Worked for who? You or the poor birds? If you're THAT tight, you maybe can't afford the birds


Swagg asks if he is misunderstanding her message

Post# 19
Originally Posted by swagg View Post
Wow for some reason your comment really got under my skin. You have no idea about this poster situation or anything about their home life. Maybe they were making 100K last year and due to our economy they lost their job. So in a pinch they decided that they could use buckets for their birds and use the nest box money to put food on the table.

I hope i just took it the wrong way............

No, you didn't take it the wrong way.


Now this is interesting because this post completely fails to recognize that it is her personal attacks that have upset some of us and she tries to gloss it over with this bland statement. Notice there are no personal adjectives.

Post 29
No. I would only say he shouldn't have a dog if he couldn't house him properly.


Jay3 could have made her point without reverting to personal attacks. She termed the conditions as dismal (post4) which was fair comment and acceptable.


So ... yes you are on thin ice when you accept that Jay3's comments are acceptable. I am a little uncomfortable that a pastor would fail to see that.
Do you single out members of your congregation ?.
And please, go back and look at those photos taken in the barn ask yourself if you can see all sides, do you have the complete picture to pass those sort of judgements on a person you know absolutely nothing about.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> If one does find that someone is keeping their birds in substandard care.. it is best to nicely help them change things.. one could always ask the seller of the birds to join this forum and learn a few things.. as I did when I first started out..I have worked around animals all my life thus far so alot was common sense to me.. but some need the helping hand to let them know, and do it in a positive way rather than a negative way... you may just start a wonderful new friendship.


Yeah right. And you are always just SO positive. Some just don't care, and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Yeah right. And you are always just SO positive. Some just don't care, and nothing is going to change that.


you do not know untill you try.. I can understand why your so jaded.. you see and hear too much bad stuff... maybe if you take a break your disgust will lessen.. not sure why this tread got off track by picking at your comments.. we are all free to share them.. and that is about it.. if someone did not like what you said then they should of pm'd you and kept it private.. Im not saying Im perfect.. I like to work with people most times and not be a snob when I really do not know the situation first hand.. this seller of birds could of saved them from some place on a whim and that is all they had to keep them in at the time.. who knows he could be building a better loft and we just do not know ... best not to have knee jerk reactions IMO... but the pic is all we have... so I see your point..


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I suppose different people have different ideas as to to what is adequate housing for pigeons and pets. Scroll around over on BYC and you'll see pigeons penned in some conditions that I'm sure a lot people would not approve of like the one here. http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=457651


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

maniac said:


> GEMcC5150
> 
> Perhaps you are not seeing the offensive and personal attacks that are so clear to others here. Let me take you through them.
> 
> ...


The person who posted the add on Craigslist is not on PT so any comments regarding what they do or don't do cannot be personal attract as this is an unknown person. I think all the comments were based on what was seen in pictures he have. If Jay 3 thinks buckets and not the best nesting boxes then that her thoughts. I think my concern it that this is the image people will get p PIGEON PEOPLE and we have such a hill battle with image that I fell this hurts all of us who have birds. And to answer your question it I were called out to a house of someone and found them living in substandard conditions I would all I could to help improve the quality of life, be it man or animal. I sorry you get upset when people are expressing their thoughts.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeons always amaze me with their resourcefullness-survival skills! It was hard to tell from the pics but I didn't see any accumulations of poop, just dark and makes me wonder about air circulation. Certainly not how I would keep pigeons but I'm no man's judge. Well, unless they hurt them, deprive them of food, water, and decent shelter (which I guess is the crux of the matter), I would be all over them. We're only seeing a small area and yes, it would be great to invite him to PT!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

personally,if someone provides good quality food,clean water and a decent shelter,which would protect the birds from bad climate and predators,then i am more than happy with his setup,i dont care how it looks or wats the shape of the nest box...!!!everyone may not be able to afford a beautiful looking, stylish loft.....!!!


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

quote 
The person who posted the add on Craigslist is not on PT so any comments regarding what they do or don't do cannot be personal attract as this is an unknown person.


Wow !! I sure wish this forum had a war room. You are quite something

Hitler killed jews in Europe, not America therefore it was not a personal attack on jews !!!

where's the logic !!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

maniac said:


> quote
> The person who posted the add on Craigslist is not on PT so any comments regarding what they do or don't do cannot be personal attract as this is an unknown person.
> 
> 
> ...


It was not an attack on Americans, But is was an attack on Jews and on mankind in total..But that you can even relate this to that is way beyond me. But I sure you are a very nice person and work hard to right the ills of the world. I sure the poor in Haiti, and in Ruanda are very pleased with all the help you are providing. Have a blessed Day I'm done.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

* About maniac

Biography
69 yr old University Grad worked half his life in aircraft and the other building Camaros & Trans Ams
Location
Montreal, Canada
Interests
children and grandchildren
Occupation
retired

* Signature

Some drink at the fountain of knowledge. Twits just gargle
*
Should you wish to flame me, please show a little courtesy toward other posters and do it by PM.
*



This is what you have on your page. Too bad you don't follow your own advice. I guess you are just one of those people who feel "DO AS I SAY..............NOT AS I DO" I'm also done here. You may have nothing better to do with your weekend, but I have a life. Too busy for your childeshness. By now!


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> * About maniac
> 
> Biography
> 69 yr old University Grad worked half his life in aircraft and the other building Camaros & Trans Ams
> ...


What does manics stats have to do with this??? What are your stats??? Cause my picture of you is an old person chasing neighbor hood kids off your grass with a rake  lol


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

Jay3
Read your PM... I think I just flamed you


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe if people want to continue their "thoughts" about this they should just have a private message conversation.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I have many thoughts in my little head but I keep 90% of them in there


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

When I first started I was nieve and kept my tabaco stems in a 5 gallon bucket well I had a hen hatch her first babys and raise them in that stupid bucket, lol. I got a lid after they where weened


----------



## catmicky (Sep 6, 2010)

Hahaha....


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

I though this was a pigeon forum, moderatorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Hittler is back, and he s killing pigeonssssssssssssss, hellooooooooooooo.


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> I have many thoughts in my little head but I keep 90% of them in there


Wise u r, u should not throw ur pearls to the pigs, lol


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

Wingsonfire said:


> I have many thoughts in my little head but I keep 90% of them in there


I use pine needles, they love it, I put newspapers bags under, and when they r done, i wrap the all thing, and thrw it away, i keep the babies , do


----------



## cubanlofts (Sep 3, 2010)

maniac said:


> GEMcC5150
> 
> Perhaps you are not seeing the offensive and personal attacks that are so clear to others here. Let me take you through them.
> 
> ...


well, is a pigeon forum, u cant expect everybody to live to ur expectations, as apigeon lover i try my hardest to provide the best place, the best food, and the best care, but i know some wont, and not because theyr poor, u can be poor and clean, some people they just dont care. sadly


----------

